# Firearm maintenance question.



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

For a firearm that you don't use more than once a year. How often do you clean or lubricate it?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Every couple of weeks. But I enjoy touching them, a lot.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I clean, oil, & vacseal.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

What is vacseal?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I check them once every couple of months, but I'll wipe them down and oil them every 6 months; bore, action, inside and out. I use Rem-Wipes for the bluing, externals, basically any metal parts regardless of the finish. Never had an issue with rust or anything else.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

littleblackdevil said:


> What is vacseal?


 I think they're referring to Vacuum Seal. Like food.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Every couple of weeks. But I enjoy touching them, a lot.


The reason for this is rust prevention. More humid climates need it more often


----------

